# Removing engine lacquer



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,anyone give me some ideas on how to remove a lacquer that looks to have been sprayed on my z4 engine bay. All the plastic has a coating on it,tried megs engine cleaner & degreaser on it with out much success. All patchy now,wish I had never started. Got the scrubbing brush & tooth brush out. Looking to remove all the old coating. :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Lacquer thinner might help you out mate .


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Sounds like a coating of Swissvax Motorshine (SM) or similar. Maybe try Tardis on a small inconspicuous place as i'm not aware of a SM removal product though the guys at Polished Bliss may now more as they sell it.


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Cheers folks,going to work on it today again. It is thick stuff,don't want to damage the plastic by using abrasives. Will soak it & see if it softens.


----------

